# About Young Furries



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 19, 2017)

So I came across this little gem and thought hey, this might be something FAF is interested in.






So what are your thoughts on this argument?
Are adults really being to harsh on youths?
Are youths being to harsh on adults?
Are they as bad as each other?
Etc, etc, etc...


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 19, 2017)

I have no evidence for this at all, but I feel like a lot of geek fandoms have somewhat of an age divide. Old folks thinking the youngins have no respect for the roots and traditions of the fandom; youngins thinking the old guard are too stuck in their ways and stifling. Just in general, older people tend to look down on younger people as silly, dumb, immature, and not to be taken too seriously while young people resent older people for all thinking all of those things as well as being or of touch and not accepting of change. 

To be fair, I haven't really seen this in here. Though I'm not really sure how many youngins we got in this neck of the woods


----------



## Ginza (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm pretty neutral on this aspect. I know personally, a lot of the cringey aspects of this fandom (the NEEDING a fursuit/reacting very emotionally or personally to insults to furries) comes from the younger end. Younger people tend to be more immature, and in a fandom that isn't liked nor looked upon fondly as is, immaturity makes it much worse. I know the biggest problem, from what I've gathered, is the  lack of etiquette that surrounds young furs. This is anything from unnecessary roleplaying, to stealing sona designs/begging for a fursuit. I myself am a young fur, being that I'm not 18 years of age yet. I do understand that adults can be just as guilty of this stuff, but children have underdeveloped brains, and often cannot function the same as an adult. That's okay, just something to keep in mind.

Overall I feel most older furs are very accepting of younger ones. I've never seen any young furs being picked on honestly. I'm sure it happens, but it's really not the biggest problem in this fandom tbh.


----------



## Simo (Oct 19, 2017)

Young people scream, but the old they don't hear what they say
Young people dance, but the old they just get in the way
Young people laugh, but the old they just don't wanna hear
Because it's all been done before and baby, if it hasn't they don't care

Old people, they make young people scream
Old people, they make young people lay down and die

Old people envy the young all their vigor and rhythm
Soon they'll be dead and they want to take everyone with 'em
With their leathery skin and their shriveled old underwear too
They're stuck in the past and they'll never do anything new, no!

Old people, they make young people scream
Old people, they make young people lay down and die

Young people always get hot when there's something to say
Senior citizens got us in this mess today
Apples and pears when they're ripe they fall down from the trees
Old people cling on to life like some kind of disease...

(song always made me laugh)


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 19, 2017)

Ginza said:


> I'm pretty neutral on this aspect. I know personally, a lot of the cringey aspects of this fandom (the NEEDING a fursuit/reacting very emotionally or personally to insults to furries) comes from the younger end. Younger people tend to be more immature, and in a fandom that isn't liked nor looked upon fondly as is, immaturity makes it much worse. I know the biggest problem, from what I've gathered, is the  lack of etiquette that surrounds young furs. This is anything from unnecessary roleplaying, to stealing sona designs/begging for a fursuit. I myself am a young fur, being that I'm not 18 years of age yet. I do understand that adults can be just as guilty of this stuff, but children have underdeveloped brains, and often cannot function the same as an adult. That's okay, just something to keep in mind.
> 
> Overall I feel most older furs are very accepting of younger ones. I've never seen any young furs being picked on honestly. I'm sure it happens, but it's really not the biggest problem in this fandom tbh.



Good points except I wouldnt be surprised how many "adults" do that kind of behavior you listed.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 19, 2017)

I havent seen any particular issues personally.  I *try* to treat everyone with respect, but there are moments when people just need a reality check.   Young people and old people are equally capable of acting stupid.

I go by a simple rule:

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Ginza (Oct 19, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Good points except I wouldnt be surprised how many "adults" do that kind of behavior you listed.




I 100% agree. I mentioned that as well. I just wanted to point out that younger people are more immature (brain development and such often is the reason) so it's not unusual that a lot of immature behaviors come from the younger side of the fandom


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 19, 2017)

Any one can act mature or immature just go to your local walmart and watch how people act and dress, 40+ year old in pj's yelling at the 18 year old cashier.
Or even black friday almost all those people are immature for fighting over a small discount.
Im 18 I dont need a fusuit or dont over react to insults. But alot of people treat it like a life or death situation.
Basically what i am saying it just depends on the person themselves if they feel like making an age war


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 19, 2017)

Not exactly a greymuyzzle (24) but I'm certainly not a teenager, which I would suppose is what the term young in this instance refers too.

Young people generally tend to be more immature, angsty and illogical. There's a reason most people recall their college experience more fondly than their high school experience. High school life is characterized by social caste systems and the expected pointless teenage drama of some popular guy possibly being gay, or one of the popular girls cheating on her bf. Teen furries will hardly be any different from normal teenagers in terms of behavior and demeanor. The raging hormones won't change, nor will their proclivity towards challenging authority merely for the sake of it suddenly vanish.

To be honest, teenagers generally are unpleasant in my opinion, that doesn't equate to me purposely insulting or judging teenagers based on the fact that they are young however. Said in case some valiant keyboard warrior was hoping to set up a quaint strawman argument they can disarm and feel superior about doing so.


----------



## Junkerfox (Oct 19, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Any one can act mature or immature just go to your local walmart and watch how people act and dress, 40+ year old in pj's yelling at the 18 year old cashier. war


That kinda shit is fuckin' priceless.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 19, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> That kinda shit is fuckin' priceless.



There isn't a website dedicated to Walmart patrons for nothing.


----------



## Junkerfox (Oct 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> There isn't a website dedicated to Walmart patrons for nothing.


Lol


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 20, 2017)

I definitely notice a lot of changes in the fandom over the years, things that the teen furs have picked up, a lot of it just feels weird to me... I guess I wish there were more of us old timers around to chat with lol... I'm really not that old, but when I see all these barely teen furs, I feel old!


----------



## Junkerfox (Oct 20, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I definitely notice a lot of changes in the fandom over the years, things that the teen furs have picked up, a lot of it just feels weird to me... I guess I wish there were more of us old timers around to chat with lol... I'm really not that old, but when I see all these barely teen furs, I feel old!


I worry that the fandom in general has just become another one of society's dumbed down fads thanks to Zoo-crapia. Thats why we're seeing a surge in preteen membership. Now its just another McDonalds-toy type market fad that will eventually overinflate itself to death.
We've become the N-word:


Spoiler



Normal


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 20, 2017)

You damn kids! Get off my lawn fandom! >:C


----------



## PaintedMica (Oct 20, 2017)

While I don't personally have an issue with younger furry members. There are some of them that tend to make me face palm and question the meaning of existence. Anyone who frequents the app Amino and any of the furry locations on said app might know where I'm coming from. One of the main reasons I moved to FA is due to the rampant art stealing and half baked justifications for doing so. Along with that, the staff is run, for the most part by teenagers. Who don't exactly always have the capacity to deal with moderation issues in a correct and professional manner. 

In short, as long as furries in general, young and old conduct themselves appropriately, I have no issues.


----------

